# Archers Choice Laser Rangefinder



## swsarrow (Jan 18, 2008)

*range finders*

I looked at alot of range finders in the last few months, and I chose to get the Nikon riffle hunter 550 over the archers choice.* Because the riffle hunter can do every thing the archers choice can and more. Try to think long term, if all you ever do is bowhunt than the archers choice is a great choice. But if you ever did decide to go out west, or say win a gun hunt for instince you would be ahead of the game with the riffle hunter 550. The only small difference between them is that the archers choice starts at 5 yds. and the riffle hunter starts at 11 yds. and if you can not judge a shot at 5 to 10 yds. than you should not be in the woods...** hope this helps..


----------



## jim j (Feb 1, 2006)

thats what I was thinking for $30 more why not get the same rangefinder you can use past 99 yds


----------

